# Zac Efron Got Eppleymaxxed



## randomvanish (Apr 23, 2021)

WTF











Zac Efron's shocking new face


Zac Efron looks like an entirely different person Maybe I'm just being dramatic. Thots, Exhale? Related:




exhale.breatheheavy.com


----------



## ReignsChad (Apr 23, 2021)

looks filler maxed, pretty people can't cope with the agepill so this is what they do. I don't blame him tbh


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 23, 2021)

ReignsChad said:


> looks filler maxed, pretty people can't cope with the agepill so this is what they do. I don't blame him tbh


nearly impossible to create that chin with fillers dude. obv. it's an implant


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 23, 2021)

he looks like 55 years old now. 

damn sometimes getting a bigger jaw makes you look older. 

i don't know why ? i realized that in some b/a pictures online too.


why that happens ? @RealSurgerymax


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 23, 2021)

he probably lurk on this forum too much bahahaha


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 23, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> he probably lurk on this forum too much bahahaha



that's a fucking custom wraparound implant if it's not edited


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 23, 2021)

oh my fucking god wtf is this


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 23, 2021)

*90 degree gonial angle *


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Apr 23, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> he probably lurk on this forum too much bahahaha



He's lost harmony imo that jaw and chin is too wide for his face


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Apr 23, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> he probably lurk on this forum too much bahahaha



joke on you, you want this kind of jaw


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 23, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> joke on you, you want this kind of jaw


not really. this is way too much


----------



## Wallenberg (Apr 23, 2021)

Still looks fine just a bit weird.


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Apr 23, 2021)

He descended hardddd


randomvanish said:


> he probably lurk on this forum too much bahahaha


----------



## Preston (Apr 23, 2021)

Got surgery to look worse


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 23, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> joke on you, you want this kind of jaw


why some people with implants/fillers look older in after photos ? how it's correlated with bigger jaw / older look


----------



## pizza (Apr 23, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> he probably lurk on this forum too much bahahaha



age?


----------



## Deleted member 7419 (Apr 23, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> *90 degree gonial angle *



He’s trying to take over Brad Pitts spot!


----------



## Deleted member 7419 (Apr 23, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> not really. this is way too much


Looks like your avi lol


----------



## Deleted member 12827 (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## zeke714 (Apr 23, 2021)

Zac descended wtf happened?? JFL


----------



## Ocelot (Apr 23, 2021)

he will be registering here soon


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Apr 23, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> why some people with implants/fillers look older in after photos ? how it's correlated with bigger jaw / older look


because you artificially stretch soft tissue?





But he is also 30 yo roidscel now, so who knows


----------



## zeke714 (Apr 23, 2021)

Ocelot said:


> he will be registering here soon


Last I heard Lookism is more popular than this site and we switched domains so I doubt it jfl


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Apr 23, 2021)

if thats actually real then it looks like absolute shit


----------



## .👽. (Apr 23, 2021)

Looks like shit


----------



## Deleted member 10709 (Apr 23, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> oh my fucking god wtf is this


----------



## oldcell (Apr 23, 2021)

Looks older his age for sure


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Apr 23, 2021)

This is what happens when you know nothing about looks theory and facial aesthetics, over for this chap.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 23, 2021)

looksmax.me said:


> View attachment 1104264


Still Chad tbh, women would orgasm just from his touch jfl


----------



## ezio6 (Apr 23, 2021)

Iswhatitis19 said:


> View attachment 1104283






the bogdanoff before surgery


----------



## ilyess (Apr 23, 2021)

lost his jb appeal 
comments are all single moms thirsting over him


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Apr 23, 2021)

I think he could've already gotten implants long ago and now it's just bloat

used to look like this






and then around the time he made that baywatch movie






eh


----------



## Deleted member 7419 (Apr 23, 2021)

ezio6 said:


> View attachment 1104433
> the bogdanoff before surgery


Wtf


----------



## Titbot (Apr 23, 2021)

Ocelot said:


> he will be registering here soon


Check dms you are high iq on eyes nigga


----------



## khvirgin (Apr 23, 2021)

in 10 years


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 23, 2021)

Looks like shit, was much better looking before


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 23, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> because you artificially stretch soft tissue?


nahh that doesn't make sense tbh.


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 23, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> he looks like 55 years old now.
> 
> damn sometimes getting a bigger jaw makes you look older.
> 
> ...


@RealSurgerymax


----------



## BradAniston (Apr 23, 2021)

"Hi dr eppley I want a wraparound jaw implant"
"Ok, how many mm do you want ?
"Yes"

:


----------



## RaiseMyT (Apr 23, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> oh my fucking god wtf is this



Looks rediculous. His jaw is bigger than his shoulders.


----------



## datboijj (Apr 23, 2021)

did you just link a gay forum?


----------



## looksmaxxtocope (Apr 23, 2021)

Twitter is shitting on him so bad, he looks like those two meme Bogdanoffs now. HUGE descension


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Apr 23, 2021)

looks like someones uncle


----------



## coke (Apr 23, 2021)

God damn, this makes me scared.

I wonder if this is because he had no recession at all, so it just looks ridiculous for him to even contemplate.

Then again, he did break his jaw about 6 years ago, maybe something stemming from that? I wonder.


----------



## Vitruvian (Apr 23, 2021)

mental illness. prob also on roids considering how much fat is on his face


----------



## Deleted member 7419 (Apr 23, 2021)

Vitruvian said:


> View attachment 1104954
> mental illness. prob also on roids considering how much fat is on his face


Research, he did not


----------



## RealSurgerymax (Apr 23, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> @RealSurgerymax


Robust jaws can give the impression of terminal development


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 24, 2021)

RealSurgerymax said:


> Robust jaws can give the impression of terminal development


how to avoid it when getting implant ?


----------



## Rift (Apr 24, 2021)

ilyess said:


> lost his jb appeal
> comments are all single moms thirsting over him


who is ur pfp


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Wolfie (Apr 24, 2021)

Hasn't Chris Hemsworth done something similar, hardly anyone has noticed though


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 24, 2021)

Wolfie said:


> Hasn't Chris Hemsworth done something similar, hardly anyone has noticed though


share it


----------



## Wolfie (Apr 24, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> share it











Have chris hemsworth gotten jaw implants







looksmax.org


----------



## Schizoidcel (Apr 24, 2021)

Legit looks 55 now, and somehow it makes him look even shorter. He probably lurked too much on looksmax.co


----------



## wristcel (Apr 24, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> he looks like 55 years old now.
> 
> damn sometimes getting a bigger jaw makes you look older.
> 
> ...


100%
It's weird.
I've always wanted a bigger strong chin and jawline, but I swear my small chin is what makes me look young for my age and I love looking young for my age
Legit banged 18 years olds before when i'm like 32 haha

PS - efron is crazy. He looked great before.

People on a different forum are saying he got jaw surgery!!?

Is it just fillers? imnplant?


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 24, 2021)

wristcel said:


> 100%
> It's weird.
> I've always wanted a bigger strong chin and jawline, but I swear my small chin is what makes me look young for my age and I love looking young for my age
> Legit banged 18 years olds before when i'm like 32 haha
> ...


implants for sure


----------



## damnit (Apr 24, 2021)

Wasnt he roiding , face /masseter hypertrophy maybe if not implants /fillers.


----------



## RealSurgerymax (Apr 24, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> how to avoid it when getting implant ?


Only get implant if you need jaw mass it’s really that simple and Zac Efron never needed jaw augmentation.

Also get Non-Linear design (concave mandibular body)


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Apr 24, 2021)

RealSurgerymax said:


> Only get implant if you need jaw mass it’s really that simple and Zac Efron never needed jaw augmentation.
> 
> Also get Non-Linear design (concave mandibular body)


can you elaborate on additional measures after submental liposuction?

I posted pics here








Submental liposuction only gives you 80-90% satisfactory results - what now?


my thread from the other day https://looksmax.org/threads/submental-lipo-swelling-is-this-shit-gonna-go-down-still.334306/ as I said, I'm 1 month post op and it could still improve a bit. but there's a good chance I'm gonna have to get a revision of some sort. what's the best approach...




looksmax.org


----------



## datboijj (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## randomvanish (Apr 24, 2021)

datboijj said:


> View attachment 1105914


----------



## Gaia262 (Apr 24, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> he looks like 55 years old now.
> 
> damn sometimes getting a bigger jaw makes you look older.
> 
> ...



A bigger unharmonious chin makes you look older .

Advancing the mandible is where the aesthetic gains come from not the chin component. Alot of surgeons are scared of advancing the mandible alot so cope with a massive genioplasty which looks like crap.

Anyway for zac it looks like filler and or implants which at least are reversible.


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 24, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> unharmonious chin


you mean like bigger than mouth ?


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Apr 24, 2021)

Fixed it


----------



## Gaia262 (Apr 24, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> you mean like bigger than mouth ?



Just a larger chin in general just makes you look older.


----------

